# Rissa tra Nenè e Kharja



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Da youtube


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Marzo 2013)

Quando sono entrati gli omini con il vestitino e il cappuccio sono morto


----------



## Canonista (20 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quando sono entrati gli omini con il vestitino e il cappuccio sono morto



Ahahah anch'io! Sembrano suore

Comunque mi aspettavo più una rissa in quelle stile Camoranesi! Questi si sono dati un pugno a testa...e neanche di quelli potenti, peccato 

Nenè figura di ca.cca comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

che ceffone che gli ha rifilato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Marzo 2013)

Meravigliosa la corsa di Kharja con calcione annesso


----------



## Canonista (20 Marzo 2013)

Peccato che il ***.zotto volante di Kharja non è andato a segno... 

Ma quello col naso mestruato chi è?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Fichissima la mossa pugno con salto di Kharja D:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

ahahah bella la mossa di Kharja
cmq finchè lo fanno i giocatori in campo va bene...i tifosi devono stare fermi


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Marzo 2013)

Che vigliacco Nenè.... neanche ha le balle per affrontarlo faccia a faccia...


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Marzo 2013)

Orjiuken di Kharja ahhahaha 
Nene vigliacco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

uno spettacolo anche il commento del telecronista, fa un casino incredibile


----------



## prebozzio (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma 'sto Nenè un cazzotto come si deve lo sa tirare? Ha dato una sbracciata poderosa per poi prenderlo di striscio...



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quando sono entrati gli omini con il vestitino e il cappuccio sono morto


pure io, appena ho visto i lenzuoli bianchi sono scoppiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2013)

*La Federazione del Qatar ha squalificato per 10 turni il marocchino e 9 al brasiliano.*


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2013)

Il pugno volante che neanche si capisce bene se lo prende o no è da


----------

